
Show HN: On Interning at Slack - klipspringr
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/on-interning-at-slack-168c88bb7a7f#.f4tsdd1sr
======
borplk
Thanks for submitting this article however please note it is not suitable for
the "Show HN" section. Moderators can edit the title to have it submitted as a
normal link.

------
tuananh
Off topic: The way I see it, Westerner and American can develop PTSD/mental
disorder very easily.

Or is it we Asian don't know that we got it too!!?

